# Campeche Grouper - Next week



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

If seas lay after this front, want to give Campeche a shot for Grouper/Ajs.
Looking for two more to split cost. ~$125
Shoot me a PM if interested.
Flounder at Galveston channel if seas are too rough.
Thanks
Lucas


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

lucasrus1 said:


> If seas lay after this front, want to give Campeche a shot for Grouper/Ajs.
> Looking for two more to split cost. ~$125
> Shoot me a PM if interested.
> Flounder at Galveston channel if seas are too rough.
> ...


Looks like good conditions forming later next week. Was out in the Campeche area on Oct 6 and boated 10 grouper. Hooked only one AJ all day and lost him at the boat to my bad crimp job. 5 of the 10 grouper were scamp, the other 5 were various species ranging from 25 to 35 pounds. Caught maybe 5 snaps all day. Had to move around a lot as it was slow most of the day. Finally on the last spot which we got to about 3PM we boated 8 of the 10. Good luck. If conditions hold we are headed to Boomvang Wed or Thurs night.


----------



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Kevin


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

*fishing next week*

I'm more than interested in fishing next week on monday if you are going. I'm in the Dickinson area and can meet up anywhere or anytime. I know my way around a boat and fishing very well so no baby sitting here. I'm also more than willing to split expenses for anything.

One thing though, I'm not familiar with the are your talking about fishing, where is that? 
Thanks!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

weds?



> GMZ011-282100-
> NW GULF INCLUDING STETSON BANK-
> 430 AM EDT SUN OCT 28 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Fishburd,
Campeche is a little further and South of Salvador's. 
Forecast is best wed-fri. I don't fish wkends but if your available during the week I will keep you in mind. PM contact info if interested.


----------



## luckystrike3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Offshore Fill in*

PM sent.


----------

